# 76ers @ Wizards



## RoyWilliams

VS.









Philadelphia 76ers(38-37) @Washington Wizards (41-34)


----------



## Kunlun

The Wizards are struggling right now and we are on a mini win streak. We have to go out and play hard and just focus on winning each game. They are a dangerous team, but I think with how amazing Iverson and the team have been playing lately we have a good chance to win. Winning would also widen our lead on the Nets and Cavaliers for the seventh seed as well as our first four game winning straak of the season.

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## MVPlaya

Sixers need to take this game. I remember the game earlier this year...final seconds..inbound...AI..STEAL...WIN!


----------



## mellow-dramatik

This game is ours


----------



## Bruno

it would be a tough game for both but i wanted soo bad sixers win this one because we can still think in the 6th or 3th seed so they have to win this one .
go sixers lets keep wining.


----------



## Sliccat

They can win this one, but washington isn't a joke like the bobcats, or struggling like cleveland. They need to play the whole game, no more of this "stop playing in the middle of the 4th because we have a slight lead" bull****.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Jamison is playing tonight, Ruffin and Dixon will not be starting.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Wizards have one of the most dangerous backcourts in the league. For a moment when thinking of this matchup, I was thinking about who Iguodala could score but either way we need Allen Iverson's best defensive game of the year.

Also, no Chris Webber tonight, he didn't travel with the team to Washington. If they can get strong nights from both Marc Jackson and Samuel Dalembert (not even outstanding like last night) I think the Sixers can pull this one out. Just have to make sure that Rodney Rogers and Josh Davis don't play enough minutes to ruin the team's chances to win.


----------



## MJG

If you guys can do any of the following, I think you win:

* Hit open three pointers (you'll get bunches of these)
* Cut to the basket (a dozen easy lay-ins if you can)
* Not excessively foul Arenas or Hughes on their drives (or, the refs are in a let-them-play mood)

I think any one of them would make it a close game, perhaps slightly in your favor. Doing two or three should net you a relatively painless victory.

(No, confidence is not exactly sky high in Washington right now. However, that doesn't make it any less the truth)


----------



## Coatesvillain

Show your support for the Sixers and bet on them with your uCash points! 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157269


----------



## MVPlaya

MJG said:


> If you guys can do any of the following, I think you win:
> 
> * Hit open three pointers (you'll get bunches of these)
> * Cut to the basket (a dozen easy lay-ins if you can)
> * Not excessively foul Arenas or Hughes on their drives (or, the refs are in a let-them-play mood)
> 
> I think any one of them would make it a close game, perhaps slightly in your favor. Doing two or three should net you a relatively painless victory.
> 
> (No, confidence is not exactly sky high in Washington right now. However, that doesn't make it any less the truth)


Open Three Pointers:
Hopefully, as a team we're gonna be able to shoot. Not only open threes, but open SHOTS at that.
Cut to the Basketball:
Iverson can definately dominate in this area.
Fouling Arenas and Hughes:
True.

One more thing is continue what we've been doing the whole season...cause turnovers. Igoudala needs to put a lockdown on Arenas or Hughes.


----------



## SirCharles34

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Just have to make sure that Rodney Rogers and Josh Davis don't play enough minutes to ruin the team's chances to win.


Ahhh...did you forget who is coaching this team?? They will play and get big minutes.


----------



## SirCharles34

I read that AI has sore thumbs. If he has a poor shooting night, he's going to have to distribute the dimes like he did last night - keep getting everyone involved.

Boston lost to NJ today and we're only 21/2 out of 1st place. I actually think we can catch them but we need an all out effort like the last few games. 

I need some good descriptions of tonight's game b/c I can't watch it. 

Lets go Sixers!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

alleninsf said:


> Boston lost to NJ today and we're only 21/2 out of 1st place. I actually think we can catch them but we need an all out effort like the last few games.


Wow, that's great news, so we win tonight and that drops to two games and we play them one more time. Those Nets though are pretty scary they are a game back of us, we're going to have to beat them when we play them, they are one of the hottest teams in the league along with Golden State and Denver.



> I need some good descriptions of tonight's game b/c I can't watch it.
> 
> Lets go Sixers!!


I'll be providing play-by-play tonight, hopefully we have everyone on tonight because this is a huge huge game.


----------



## Sliccat

yeah, well I CAN watch it! :banana:


----------



## MJG

Heh I'd just like to note, Rodney Rogers has 8 points in the opening three minutes on two wide open threes and one easy lay-in via a cut.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Just got in daylight savings is screwing with my mind, so I had no idea that it was already seven. No Iverson, so Willie is getting the start. The Sixers are up 21-13.


----------



## Coatesvillain

While it hurts to not have Iverson, defensively Willie Green is a good matchup for Arenas. Marc Jackson and Aaron McKie are now in the game and the Sixers are up 25-21 after Juan Dixon hits a three pointer.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I have to admit, Rodney's looking pretty good out there, he pulled another rebound, and has 10 points so far in the game. Right now it appears that the team even without it's two best players knows how important this game is, the energy is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Coatesvillain

What I really want to see today, is Iguodala go for his offense more. He just hit 1-of-2 from the line, and the team could really benefit from him taking advantage of his opportunity today.

The Sixers on the floor right now are:
Salmons, McKie, Iguodala, Rogers, and Jackson.

The Wizards on the floor are:
Dixon, Arenas, Jeffries, Ruffin, and Brown.

And Rodney Rogers nailed another three for his 13th point of the game! From now on everything you get from Rogers is a bonus.


----------



## MJG

Rogers is going to get what he got in the first quarter all game, so the only thing that will stop him is him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

17-0 run by the Sixers punctuated by a John Salmons three ponter. The Wizards just are playing some terrible basketball right now and the Sixers are taking advantage of it.

42-21 is the score.


----------



## Coatesvillain

MJG said:


> Rogers is going to get what he got in the first quarter all game, so the only thing that will stop him is him.


What happened to the Wizards, I haven't seen them in a few weeks, I just remember them being a lot better than this.


----------



## MVPlaya

Whoa, we going without AI and Webber. It seems we've taken a big lead for this game too...now we need to KEEP this lead. We haven't been able to this...we just need to keep this lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Willie just nailed a three from beyond, and the Sixers now lead 45-25! The last time the team was without AI, the team played pretty well Vs the Nets, but not like this.

I think Green is showing that he deserves a spot in the rotation for the playoffs with how well he's playing right now. He's making much better decisions than he was making in the past.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wizards go quick to Jamison in the post Vs Josh Davis, and he scores. That's a matchup that's going to worry me if the Wizards go to it. 

But hey look Davis goes and answers it with a layup over Kwame Brown.

Just now Jared Jeffries takes Korver in the post, and KK picks up his 3rd foul of the game. While we're playing well right now, a lot of our players are in foul trouble.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iggy for three! The Sixers lead 50-29.

Iguodala nails another! 53-31 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sixers fouls:
Willie Green - 3
Kyle Korver - 3 
Samuel Dalembert - 2
Rodney Rogers - 2
Aaron McKie - 1


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Wizards are getting back into this at the line, and they have cut into the lead 59-46.

Iguodala hits a layup and picks up a foul on Larry Hughes, and he'll be going to the stripe for one.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Every Sixer, except for Aaron McKie, has scored. Both Rodney Rogers, Andre Iguodala, and Samuel Dalebmert are in double figures scoring (with 15, 14, and 10 respectively).


----------



## Sliccat

****! I can't watch this game because CSN is playing arena football instead!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sammy picks up his 3rd foul, and Larry Hughes finishes on the play and he's headed to the line for a free throw.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> ****! I can't watch this game because CSN is playing arena football instead!


What?! That's bull****.

I like AFL as much as anyone, but NBA games shouldn't be pulled for AFL.


----------



## Sliccat

sixers in foul trouble, as sam picks up his third. I don't know what it is, maybe he needs more minutes, but sam just doesn't impress me like he did last year. Maybe Obie had a reason for not playing him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Marc Jackson hits a layup and is fouled hard by Jared Jeffries. Big Jack picks up the technical because he was pissed about the foul, the Wizards hit the technical free throw.

And Jack misses the free throw. Arenas goes down the court and hits the basket and the foul, but fortunately he misses the free throw. Our lead is down to 12 points.

Arrgh.. John Salmons dribbles most of the clock away and then makes his move and he tries to make a pass to Rogers which goes out of bounds. That was a wasted possession that we could've taken advantage of to spread the lead out.


----------



## Sliccat

sixers starting to collapse, from what I can tell. MJ with a tec, rodney with two bricks and wizards scoring.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> sixers in foul trouble, as sam picks up his third. I don't know what it is, maybe he needs more minutes, but sam just doesn't impress me like he did last year. Maybe Obie had a reason for not playing him.


For a lot of people I know it was because expecations for Sammy were sky-high, but when he performs with games like he had last night he keep impresses me. I actually think he's a better player, but he still has a long way to go since basically all is based off of his crazy athleticism.

In this game, the Wizards are doing the smart move of attacking him. Ah.. it'd be real nice to have another center for cases like this.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's 64-52 at the half. The Wizards really cut into the lead with the a caravan to the free throw line, while the lead is diminished it's still a 12 point lead. Hopefully this doesn't get away from us.


----------



## Coatesvillain

PHILADELPHIA
ON COURT MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
R Rogers 14 6-10 3-5 0-0 2 1 0 1 2 15
A Iguodala 19 4-7 2-2 4-5 5 3 0 1 0 14
M Jackson 12 3-4 0-0 2-3 2 0 0 0 0 8
J Salmons 10 1-1 1-1 0-0 3 1 0 0 2 3
A McKie 15 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 4 0 0 2 0

BENCH MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
S Dalembert 12 4-6 0-0 2-2 2 1 0 0 3 10
W Green 17 3-6 1-3 2-2 2 7 1 0 3 9
K Korver 8 1-1 1-1 0-0 1 1 0 0 3 3
J Davis 9 1-4 0-2 0-0 2 0 0 0 0 2


WASHINGTON
ON COURT MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
G Arenas 22 6-11 2-6 6-9 2 1 0 0 1 20
L Hughes 19 4-10 0-2 3-3 2 1 1 1 1 11
J Jeffries 21 2-5 0-0 4-4 3 1 0 0 1 8
A Jamison 20 2-10 0-3 0-0 3 4 1 0 0 4
M Ruffin 7 1-2 0-0 0-0 4 1 0 0 1 2

BENCH MIN FG 3P FT REB AST STL BLK PF PTS
J Dixon 4 1-2 1-2 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 3
E Thomas 11 1-2 0-0 0-0 7 1 0 0 3 2
K Brown 10 0-1 0-0 2-4 2 0 0 0 0 2


----------



## Sliccat

the sixers haven't been 2 games over even yet this year. They've got a great opportunity tonight to get that, AND become a legit threat to move up farther in the east. If they lose, they'll be watching New Jersey and Cleveland get ahead of them.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's good to see people are finally getting on, if you didn't get to see the first half you missed some excitement as the Sixers jumped up to a huge lead (as big as 21 points). Stick around, and chat it up as we watch our Sixers try and take this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Dalembert blocked Etan Thomas' shot, and Iguodala took the ball all the way down the court and was hacked and there was absolutely no call. I mean he got clubbed in the back of the head.

Arenas followed with a layup.

The Sixers aren't going for high percentage shots right now, settling for outside jumpers.

.. and with a Jamison three pointer the lead is down to 7. 64-57 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Rodney Rogers gets credit for a Jared Jeffries tip-in.

And Sammy picks up the fourth foul, and the Wizards are on the line again! This is riddiculous it seems like every time the Wizards are fouled they are going to the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Korver dip-ins and nails a jumper. 68-59 Sixers.

Arenas nails a three pointer, cutting the lead down to six. 68-62. Jamison follows up with a three and now the score is 68-65. Time-out Sixers.


----------



## Max Payne

Will this team ever learn how to play defense ?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Willie Green has the last four Sixers points, the last one off an Iguodala assist.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Marc Jackson scores off a John Salmons' assist.

That O'Brien time-out really helped settle things for the Sixers as they aren't rushing their shots, and forcing up bad looks. One thing though this is going to be tough, because the Wizards are doing a great job of getting to the line, and offensive rebounding. They showed a stat not too long ago that showed the Wizards having 17 second chance points, and we had something like 7 or less.


----------



## Sliccat

Max Payne said:


> Will this team ever learn how to play defense ?


Nope.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow you see that, Aaron McKie jumped out fast to steal that ball and he finished with a layup. He hasn't looked that fast in year's. Hughes answers with a three, 76-71. Salmons misses a three of his own and the Wizards get a rebound.

I know I sound like just a homer, but this is riddiculous how they aren't calling fouls even on both ends of the court. McKie gets another foul called on him... and Gilbert Arenas is on the line AGAIN!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Great. Arenas hits a jumper and the Wizards have the lead 78-76.

We finally get a foul called on the Wizards, and this time on Michael Ruffin. Aaron McKie sits with four fouls.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iguodala should've taken that shot, instead he passed it to Korver who had it blocked and Larry Hughes finished with a dunk.

85-80 Wizards after three.

The Wizards hit four of their last six three pointers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's hard to win games like this when it's being called this way. Larry Hughes scores and a foul. You see the same exact look on the other end and there's no whistle.


----------



## Sliccat

sixers getting killed from three so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Make that 5-7 from beyond in their last seven shots. And after that Arenas three that could very well be the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Aaron McKie forces a jump ball on Juan Dixon. Wizards lead 93-82.


----------



## Coatesvillain

After the jump it looked like Sammy was going to knock the ball from Iguodala and have it go out of bounds.

Larry Hughes fouls Dalembert after Sammy was going for a rebound.


----------



## Sliccat

well, then, that's back to .500 for the sixers... they better get they're **** together or they'll be two games under by next thursday.


----------



## Coatesvillain

They just showed a stat on the screen... the Sixers are shooting 29% in the second half after shooting 59% in the first. On the otherhand the Wizards who shot 40% at the half, are shooting 58% in the second half.

And I'm telling you sometimes, I wish I could watch the other team's feed instead of the Sixers. Marc Zumoff (Sixers PBP guy) just spins excuse after excuse and it gets tired. He's saying how valiant it is that the Sixers are fighting like this without AI and Webber, but no one wants to hear that now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

And a comical stat.. no free throws for the Sixers in the second half.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sixers are on an 8-0 run, and the Sixers cut the lead down to five. 93-88 Wizards.

This was sparked by a McKie forced TO when defending Hughes, and then Iguodala got a feed and a dunk, and then just now he finished a possession with a baseline jumper.


----------



## Coatesvillain

McKie finds Marc Jackson who nails a jumper from Jacksonville. 93-90 Wizards.

Sammy rebounds a Big Jack miss and follows it up, the score is now 93-92 Wizards. Jamison hits a floater extending the lead to three, 95-92.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iguodala hits both from the line, 97-96 Wizards.

And Arenas drives on Green and finds Ruffin for the jam. 99-96.

Marc Jackson eyes up Michael Ruffin and nails a 15 footer in his FACE! 99-98.

Larry Hughes misses the jumper, and it's Sixers ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sammy gets his 16th point of the game putting the Sixers up 100-99.


----------



## Coatesvillain

And right after that Dalembert picks up his 5th foul of the game, Arenas at the line, hits the both free throws.

101-100 Wizards.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Big Jack cleans up after a Willie Green miss, the Sixers are up 102-101.

And Jackson draws a charge from Hughes.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Jackson gets fouled and is at the line for two. And he hits them both. 104-101 the Sixers lead.

Marc Jackson has 20 points on the game.


----------



## Max Payne

Huge stuff from Jackson


----------



## Coatesvillain

Dalembert swats the ball, Green gets the layup and one a two on one break with Willie and Iguodala, Green gets the ball back and lays the ball up. The Sixers lead 106-101!


----------



## fruitcake

come on wizards...


----------



## Sliccat

HOLY ****!!!! I knew they still had a chance. really.

"A jumpshot from jacksonville?" :biggrin:


----------



## Max Payne

fruitcake said:


> come on wizards...


 Hell no...take the 8th seed bro, but let us get the 6th or 7th !


----------



## Sliccat

fruitcake said:


> come on wizards...


Boo.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Damn, Green held the ball too long there Iguodala couldn't take the shot before the shot clock expired. 1:07 left in the game, the Sixers up 106-101. Wizards ball.


----------



## Max Payne

For some reason, I feel as if they're going to come out and hit a three...we need to score on every possession from now on...


----------



## fruitcake

sliccat said:


> Boo.


you guys gotta lose so the nets can make the playoffs


----------



## Coatesvillain

Arenas was dribbling the clock out and Willie Green picked his pocket. Green took the ball down the court and hit feed the ball to Samuel Dalembert who slammed it home!

108-101 Sixers!


----------



## Max Payne

fruitcake said:


> you guys gotta lose so the nets can make the playoffs


 How's about we both gang up on Cleveland so both of us can get into the playoffs ? Deal ?


----------



## fruitcake

damn it...


----------



## fruitcake

Max Payne said:


> How's about we both gang up on Cleveland so both of us can get into the playoffs ? Deal ?


well i would say yes...but considering cleveland is killing milwaukee right now..i have no choice but to force you guys to lose


----------



## Coatesvillain

fruitcake said:


> you guys gotta lose so the nets can make the playoffs


The Nets can still overtake the Cavaliers. Don't plan on us helping your playoff chances.


----------



## fruitcake

gilbert, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Sliccat

fruitcake said:


> you guys gotta lose so the nets can make the playoffs


no we don't, ya'll own the tiebreaker against cleveland, who's behind us.


----------



## fruitcake

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The Nets can still overtake the Cavaliers. Don't plan on us helping your playoff chances.


i thought tonight's game was a gimme...no webber, no AI
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Arenas gets a technical, and Marc Jackson missed the technical free throw. Hughes on an apparent walk, gets a lay-in. 108-103 the Sixers lead, and Willie Green is on the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Green hits one of two. And Arenas nails a three. 109-106 Sixers, 19.6 seconds left.


----------



## Sliccat

fruitcake said:


> well i would say yes...but considering cleveland is killing milwaukee right now..i have no choice but to force you guys to lose


Don't worry, the cavs are still slumping.


----------



## fruitcake

cmon wizards!!!!

the nets owe you one if you can pull this off


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm pretty sure Arenas has or is close to having a career high in points with 44 points. Looking at the replay, it's hard to explain how he made that three because Iguodala provided some pretty good defense on the play.


----------



## Sliccat

can AI come in and hit the clutch shot really quick? I just hope they can get it inbounds... they need to put AI in just so he can catch it, maybe Ollie.


----------



## fruitcake

the nets play you on the 17th...that goign to be a playoff clinching game


----------



## Coatesvillain

O'Brien subs Korver in to shoot free throws, and he gets the ball and is fouled instantly by the Wizards. And he misses the first, but hits the second.

Sixers lead 110-106.

Gilbert Arenas is going to go down and try to draw a foul while shooting the three.


----------



## Sliccat

fruitcake said:


> cmon wizards!!!!
> 
> the nets owe you one if you can pull this off


go to the wizards forum and say that.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Arenas jacks up a three and doesn't draw contact with Green, McKie pulls the rebound and passes it to Korver who is instantly fouled. 8.9 seconds left.

Korver hits both free throws. Sixers 112-106.


----------



## Max Payne

YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW ! 

Without C Webb and AI ! This is a great, morale boosting win for the Sixers !


----------



## Sliccat

I am now officially off Obie for the next three games. great job keeping them ready


----------



## Coatesvillain

And we win! This was the best win of the season for the Sixers, it sure felt like it was over but they just showed they knew how to win. Just about everyone who played today came up huge in only the team's second win without Iverson playing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> I am now officially off Obie for the next three games. great job keeping them ready


Even better than that, great job making sure the team didn't put it in the tank. This is a character building game, now it'd be nice to build off of this.

Two games over .500 it's almost unreal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

What about these performances?

Andre Iguodala: 20 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists
Marc Jackson: 20 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists
Willie Green: 20 points, 9 assists, 3 rebounds
Samuel Dalembert: 18 points, 8 rebounds, 2 blocks
Rodney Rogers: 17 points, 5 rebounds

Also McKie came off the bench to provide some great defensive plays in this game.


----------



## Sliccat

we own the tie breaker against washington, boston, you're next. 4 in a row and 2 games over .500 for the first time all season, without CWebb through most of the win streak, and without AI to finish it off. now CWebb has 3 days to get in rythym, and AI can heal. 3rd and home can be ours.


----------



## Sliccat

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Even better than that, great job making sure the team didn't put it in the tank. This is a character building game, now it'd be nice to build off of this.


That's what I meant.



> Two games over .500 it's almost unreal.


I completely agree, which is really depressing.


----------



## Sliccat

400 posts! :banana: 

just cause I can.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I've got an extra 4000 uCash points coming my way because of this one. :cheers:


----------



## RoyWilliams

sliccat said:


> 400 posts! :banana:
> 
> just cause I can.


Congrats man, keep posting here, its great having you.


----------



## RoyWilliams

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I've got an extra 4000 uCash points coming my way because of this one. :cheers:


Did you think you were going to get it when you found out we were without AI tonight.

On a side note i was shocked when i came to the forum and saw a post saying we won without AI. Thats awesome.

Also great game thread PP, and others.


----------



## Coatesvillain

RoyWilliams said:


> Did you think you were going to get it when you found out we were without AI tonight.


Yeah, because when I found out the Sixers were basically running away with the game in the first quarter. I missed the first few minutes of it. When the Wizards took the lead in the fourth, I pretty much felt the Sixers lost the game knowing how they normally perform in such situations.

It was definitely a pleasant surprise, and my hats off to O'Brien for this one. I haven't really gave him any credit since our two game stand of beating the Heat and Mavericks in December.


----------



## MVPlaya

Great win for the Sixers. I was gone after the first qtr (I didn't get this game on TV) but when I came back, I was happy with the score. Even tho we were up 21 points, we let it slip but I am not as mad with this one because we played without AI and CWebb. 

Great win. If we can pull out the atlantic division, we can get some good hopes for the play-offs. Iverson and CWebb come back, and help the Sixers finish this season STRONG.


----------



## Rayza

Good stuff, without AI and CWebb !

What have i been saying all season, where is Willie Green ?!?!?
Finally he gets court time and show what he is capable off. I think O'Brien thinks he cannot coexist with AI in the backcourt which is false, beacuse they have palyed well in the past. 

I hope Green keeps his head up and not to start winge like other so called "super stars" in the league when it comes to playing time.

6 players in double figures, when is the last time we saw that from the 76ers. I guess everone got to share the shots tonight :clap:


----------



## Kunlun

I just woke up and checked the box score. I can't believe we won without Iverson. What a player Green is! Why the hell doesn't O'Brien play him more? He gets a lot of DNP - Coaches Decisions. I'm sure he would be nice off the bench for 10 or 15 minutes a game while we rest Iverson. 

First four game winning steak of the season!! Let's build on it. Who's next? Bring it.


----------



## Kunlun

By the way, does anyone know when Iverson will be back?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> By the way, does anyone know when Iverson will be back?


I can almost guarantee you he'll be back in time for us to go up against the Celtics.


----------



## SirCharles34

Holy cow **** Batman! We won. I can't believe it, I mean w/out AI? WOW! Great win. I just wish I could have seen it on TV. 

Boston's next!


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I can almost guarantee you he'll be back in time for us to go up against the Celtics.


Bring back the Boston Strangler avatar. We won the last game when you had that on, maybe it will bring us good luck again.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> Bring back the Boston Strangler avatar. We won the last game when you had that on, maybe it will bring us good luck again.


Good point, I'll put it back.. I just felt I had to honor Marc Jackson after the two games he's had in our back to back.


----------



## Bruno

first thanks guys u posting here the momets and play be play coments for us who dindn´t see the game.
also the first game i saw this season of sixers it was against the wolves iverson dont played that game and we lose it but green was on starting lineaup and he scores over 20 i thing almost 30pts and he played like iverson that night and i thing he have future in the league and also if we will not sign this offseason green we will see him scoring more then 20 almost all games .
then iggy played really good again and all the others players and i dont see the game but if we played like this all games when we doesnt have iverson and webber i thing when they are playing(iverson and weeber)thing what they we can do.


----------



## Kunlun

*Yahoo! Sports - Sixers win game of wild swings*



> WASHINGTON - After sitting nervously on the bench all game with two sprained thumbs, Allen Iverson had to find some way to release his pent-up energy last night.
> 
> So after a topsy-turvy evening during which the Sixers blew a 21-point second-quarter lead, fell behind by 13 in the fourth quarter and regained control down the stretch, Iverson went into action, dancing to show his glee during a time-out.
> 
> In a performance that bordered on the incredible, the Sixers, minus Iverson and Chris Webber, mounted a frantic fourth-quarter comeback that produced an unlikely 112-106 victory over the Washington Wizards before a stunned sellout crowd of 20,173 at the MCI Center.
> 
> The Sixers managed to stay in seventh place in the Eastern Conference standings, where they hold the tiebreaker edge over Cleveland, and drew to within two games of the Atlantic Division-leading Boston Celtics, who lost to New Jersey earlier in the day.
> 
> They also established a season best with their fourth straight victory, and improved to two games over .500 for the first time this season.
> 
> This was one for the books, especially with Iverson, the NBA's leading scorer, decked out in a New York Yankees cap instead of the black road jersey, and Webber back in Philadelphia and out for the fifth consecutive game with a sprained left shoulder.
> 
> The Sixers saw a 53-32 lead midway through the second quarter become a 93-80 deficit early in the fourth, an amazing 61-27 run over a stretch of just over 19 minutes that was led by Gilbert Arenas. He topped all scorers with a career-high 44 points, the most scored by a Sixers opponent all season.
> 
> Hey, no one expected them to win with their two best players missing, but the Sixers didn't need to lose in a collapse like this with a playoff berth beckoning. So, after the Wizards completed a 24-4 run to take their 13-point lead with 10 minutes, 33 seconds remaining, the Sixers came back.
> 
> A unit of Willie Green, Andre Iguodala, Aaron McKie, Marc Jackson and Samuel Dalembert sparked a 28-8 spurt that ended when Dalembert's dunk gave the Sixers a 108-101 lead with 48.5 seconds remaining. That resulted in a Wizards time-out as Iverson entertained the fans with his dance moves.
> 
> "I really believe Washington got a little overexcited because they thought they had it," Jackson said. "But they just don't know us very well. These are the games we play, and we're going to win the close ones."
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien gave his entire team credit for "playing an exceptional brand of basketball."
> 
> "Our guys never lost their composure," he said. "They knew how they got the lead. We talked at a time-out about getting stops and running, and then moving them if we didn't have the break.
> 
> "That's what got us the lead, and that's when this group was playing at its best. Then they refocused themselves on those things and were able to accomplish them down the stretch."
> 
> The Sixers, who made 12 of their final 16 shots from the field, relied on balanced scoring and sharing the basketball in notching only their second win in seven games without Iverson.
> 
> Green, who did not get off the bench in nine of the team's previous 12 games, scored 20 points, as did Jackson and Iguodala. Dalembert added 18 points and Rodney Rogers 17.
> 
> Green also contributed nine assists against one turnover while Iguodala, who tied for team-high honors with eight rebounds, dished six assists without a turnover. The Sixers recorded 29 assists against 11 turnovers.
> 
> It was Jackson and Iguodala who sparked the fourth-quarter rally by scoring four points apiece in a 12-0 run that cut the deficit to one. The Sixers regained the lead, 100-99, on Dalembert's turnaround basket with 3:28 remaining.
> 
> After Arenas gave Washington its last lead with a pair of free throws, Jackson followed up Green's miss and added two free throws. Then, in the key sequence of the game, Dalembert blocked a driving shot by Larry Hughes, sending Green and Iguodala out on a two-on-one fastbreak.
> 
> Iguodala drove on Juan Dixon and wrapped a pass around him to Green, who nailed a lefthanded reverse layup to give the Sixers a 106-101 lead with 1:46 to play.
> 
> Green stripped Arenas and set up Dalembert for a slam dunk that made it a seven-point game with 48.5 seconds to play, and the Sixers hung on, sending the Wizards to their fifth straight loss.
> 
> "We took charges at the end," O'Brien said. "We got loose balls. We did everything that you need to do defensively to win a game against a good team on the road. Everything you needed to do, we did down the stretch."


Link


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Yahoo! Sports - Sixers win game of wild swings*

I'm surprised that article didn't mention the charge Marc Jackson drew, one thing that I really like about him is in critical situation he takes those charges and a lot of times it changes the course of the game. His BBall IQ is highly underrated.


----------

